# Properly Using .txt Format



## Chanticleer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, so as per request, I've been trying to update my stories in .txt as well as .doc format. The result looks something like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1970288/ .

Obviously I would very much like to get the quotation marks working, and I'd heard that there was some easy way to do that with... bb code? I'm really not sure what it's called.

Anyway I would really appreciate any help I might get in learning how to upload recognizable .txt punctuation.


----------



## yak (Feb 7, 2009)

* Open notepad (not word, not wordpad... notepad),
* Copy paste your story text in there,
* Add bbcode where desired (see my latest journal on FA)
* Choose "save as"
* Select "UTF-8" encoding
* Select ".txt" as file format
* Give the file a short descriptive name, 100 characters max.
* Upload it to FA.


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you, but what is bb code and how do I get to your FA page? It is not listed in your contact information.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yak


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, so just so I'm clear on this the bb code for quotations and apostrophes is:

a'b a"b a'b a"b

Right?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 7, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> Ok, so just so I'm clear on this the bb code for quotations and apostrophes is:
> 
> a'b a"b a'b a"b
> 
> Right?




For using an apostrophe or quotation mark, there is no code for it. You just type it in normally. However, the file must be encoded in UTF-8.


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay, I finally got it to work. Thank you to all!


----------



## kitreshawn (Feb 8, 2009)

You can also open the .txt file and copy the quotes (both left closed and right closed) one at a time and replace them with a generic ".  That also makes the .txt file show up properly.


----------

